# Required Ip-Adresses



## skido (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello,

I am absolute new to BSD. I am used to use Linux (Ubuntu) and I wanted to give FreeBSD a try. So I have decided to install it.

I faild in setting up my network. I dont know my IPv4 Address and the name of the host, the  IPv4 gateway and of course the name server. So the machine cutted me from the ports (=software). 

My provider is vodafone and I am located in Germany/Bamberg. I want to install a dualboot Ubuntu/FreeBSD.

I have an Atheros 5012 (I think) wlan card. lspci says itÂ´s a ' Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)'.

My network is setted up with DHCP I guess. IsnÂ´t it like the Ip is switching all the time as I connect to the Internet??, because of DHCP??


Please help. I have allready read the official handbook and donÂ´t know what to do.


Cheers 

Martin


----------



## Kiiski (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi

 When you configure your network device during installation, there is option to use DHCP.
It is covered in section 2.10.1 of handbook:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/install-post.html

You can also do this after installation.
That is covered in section 29.5.4 of handbook:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/network-dhcp.html

Hope this helps...


----------



## skido (Apr 15, 2010)

Can u please tell me, if i need it to set my wlan-card up. or is it just for server applications. i habe a wpa2 secured wireless network. can i use the wpa-supplicant later. still i need a password. can i do this via ifconfig??


----------



## Kiiski (Apr 15, 2010)

Yep, you need to set up your wireless card. I don't know how sysinstall handles wireless cards. But you can do that after install, following section of handbook covers it:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-wireless.html


----------



## skido (Apr 15, 2010)

So what about ports? How can I install a gnome desktop? How do u install under BSD in general? How do u open/add ports? what is it all about?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 15, 2010)

You said, in your opening post:



> I have already read the official handbook



Clearly you haven't, or the questions in the previous post wouldn't have been asked. It's all in there, and in several FAQ's (like http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/faq2.html).

So start reading. For real, this time.


----------



## skido (Apr 19, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> You said, in your opening post:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly you haven't, or the questions in the previous post wouldn't have been asked.



Yes, I have but only the sction about insalling a raw system without gui. The book is ca. 1400 pages... I cannot read that fast. The most important thing for me is first to get a running system, so I can start playing with it....


----------



## sixtydoses (Apr 19, 2010)

Then read the chapters on setting up the network and adding ports. That'll get your machine up and running.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/config-network-setup.html

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/x-install.html


----------

